# Adiviná donde está... (XII)



## Pablito28

Troesma, ¿como le va?. Ya me imagino los acertijos que nos trajo del NE del país ...

Mire le paso un mate para sacarse el frío.

El muchacho éste no está en un Iglesia y anda fuera de los límites de los Bvares.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenas...como andan todos?...matienzo anda por ahi?

zona oeste de montevideo pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Como le va Don Cahimbo?, ya le paso un mate...


No, no es por el W de la ciudad...


----------



## uruguay360

Este ? interesante... que rico ese mateeee Pablito !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Seeeemmmmmmmm... más o menos por ahí; no muy al E...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la union?


----------



## Pablito28

No no Cachimbo, lejos de La Unión.


:gossip: Mire, si fuera La Unión alguien que yo sé ya lo hubiera adivinado.


----------



## Pablito28

Muchachos cuando puedan den una mirada a ésta obra de arte http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=635215.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pablito28 said:


> No no Cachimbo, lejos de La Unión.
> 
> 
> :gossip: Mire, si fuera La Unión alguien que yo sé ya lo hubiera adivinado.


jajaja

digamos que mas pal norte?pero siempre para el aldo este...


----------



## Pablito28

Digamos que para el SE...


----------



## uruguay360

Sur de Avda Italia ?


----------



## uruguay360

pablito28 said:


> Guennasssss...


traigooo


----------



## Pablito28

Sur de Av Italia es correcto, pero no tan al E, venga más al S.


----------



## uruguay360

Punta Carretas ? centro de estudios ? iglesia quedamos que no. no ?


----------



## Pablito28

Punta Carretas es correcto Troesma, edificio de viviendas nomás.


----------



## uruguay360

a la pelota !!! edificio de viviendas nomas ?? calle 21 de setiembre ??


----------



## Pablito28

No Troesma, tire una paralela más que se la doy por buena .


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mire ud! ni me lo imaginaba...edificio de viviendas...


----------



## Pablito28

^

Así es Don Cachini, una ampliación.


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos con Juan Maria Perez o Joaquin Nunhez...


----------



## Pablito28

Pegó en el palo Troesma, Montero esq Rambla, avanti su turno.

Le paso un mate.


----------



## uruguay360

Que mate che !!! ya subo unos pibes...


----------



## dosmundos

Bueeeeeenassssssss..... menos mal que empezó a caer la gente....

bueno, yo en realidad venía a hablar con el amigo Pablito, porque en un thread de Proyectos necesitamos su actualización, vio ?

Igual dejo algo dulce para que no digan que vengo por interés solamente :colgate:










Yo me despido hasta mañana porque ya es tarde. Don Cacho sabe lo del thread, no se preocupe Don Pablone


----------



## uruguay360

A ver si ubican a estos pibes chupando frio...


----------



## Pablito28

Pero Don Dosmundini, Ud siempre cae bien parado :lol: :lol: :lol:. Exquisito todo me voy a servir 783503 de esas masitas con avellanas .

Respecto a la actualización por ahora se la debo ya que estoy de huelga de brazos caídos :lol:.

Abrazo.


----------



## uruguay360

dos mundini !!!!! que rico !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Pero con el frío que hace y estos gurises con la cola al aire :lol:

Mmmm... ¿por el Parque Rodó/Palermo?.


----------



## uruguay360

no....


----------



## Pablito28

¿Aguada?.

¿Prendió el horno, Troesma?. Mire que llegó la leña hoy.


----------



## uruguay360

una dudita... entran los tronquiitos ??, no es Aguada...


----------



## Pablito28

Si Troesma, se acuerda que Tatito mandó hacer el horno con boca grande.


¿Dentro de los límites de los Bvares?


----------



## uruguay360

Tiene razon !!! mando tres pa' empezar...
Si, dentro de los limites...


----------



## Pablito28

Y bueno vamos con el clásico Cordón/Centro...


----------



## uruguay360

Los clasicos siempre rinden... es correcto...


----------



## Pablito28

Poca gente en el Boliche Troesma y eso que tenemos la estufa prendida...

¿Calle Maldonado?.


----------



## uruguay360

No.... no es por ahi.. Me parece que en las mesas del fondo estan Santi y dosmundini , no los ve ?


----------



## Pablito28

Están muy callados...

Mmmm... ¿paralela a 18 de Julio?.


----------



## uruguay360

Buena pregunta... perpendicular... 
pero para mi son, eh ?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Es Cordón?.


----------



## Tatito

Buenasssssssssssss... yo ando de vacaciones de invierno, haciendo de padre full time... jejejeje, por eso aparezco poco, pero ese horno manda unos aromas que imposible no mandarse hasta acá...

Perpendicular?? Vamos a tirar fruta... Tristán Narvaja??



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah... excelente, ya subo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

troesma, ud es de la barriada de la Union?


----------



## Pablito28

A ver que me dicen...





​


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> troesma, ud es de la barriada de la Union?


Claro Cacho, el Troesma es el "dueño" de la feria de Larravide.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pablito28 said:


> Claro Cacho, el Troesma es el "dueño" de la feria de Larravide.



ahh jajajaj, pero nunca me habia dado cuenta!!!

troesma, ud se cortaba el pelo en "lo de pacheco"?
y no me diga que conoció a "la blanca"???:lol:

pd: aguada pablito?


----------



## uruguay360

Perooooo, nunca se habia dado cuenta por el acento ??? jerj
Ah bueno...!!! uste abrio el cajon de los recuerdos !!! a la vieja Blanca la conoci de lejos y de chico ibamos a mirar para adentro a traves de los transparentes , que todavia existen...En la feria no soy el duenho, solamente el socio mayoritario, y "lo de pacheco" me suena pero no lo recuerdo, donde era Cachirulo??? y usted es de la union tambien ???
Tienda Roxana? Paso molino ?


----------



## Pablito28

No no Troesma, no es tienda y tampoco es por Paso Molino.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaj troesma...nunca vivi en la union....pero es como si hubiese vivido...siempre dando vueltas por ese barrio...tios en villa española, abuelos en euskal erria sobre cno carrasco...mis familiares se criaron casi todos por ahi...en realidad yo soy de malvin norte...camino carrasco y gallinal. Pacheco era un peluquero ( de esos que cortaban con navaja y de los pocos que hubo en algun momento or la zona), en 8 de octubre casi pan de azucar...creo que el murio y tomaron las riendas los hijos y ya no fué lo mismo...

aguada pablito?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jajaj troesma...nunca vivi en la union....pero es como si hubiese vivido...


Que sensación más espantosa.


----------



## Pablito28

Cerca de La Aguada, Don Cacho.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Que sensación más espantosa.


jajaj...stop! la de vivir en la Unión? ojo que el troesma tiene una mafia detras acá en el boliche, que le hace aguante :lol:

si lo decis por la sensacion de "haber vivido"...puede ser, soy finado desde hace unos cuantos años :lol:

pablito: cordon?


----------



## Pablito28

No no Don Cacho, para el otro lado.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Goes!


----------



## Pablito28

Es correcto.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

voy a picar un poco de corderito frio, y vuelvo en un rato...


----------



## Pablito28

Vaya nomás.


----------



## uruguay360

sensacion espantosa ? vaya a saber a que se referia Yosoy... venga dos yosoy tomese alguna cosita en el mostrador... mientras picamos el cordero frio...:cheers:
No quisiera tener que llamar al Turco, al Pajita, al negro miguel, que metia mas manos que casiusclei (como deciamos en el barrio) , el loco Mario (que le voló la saviola con una escopeta en una navidad al Luis Lozano ya que como se puede ver el espiritu navidenho no alcanzaba a todos los habitantes de la union..)como le decia no me gustaria tener que llamarlos para que vayan a conversar con usté.. :lol::lol:
Por general flores Pablito.? tengo en mis manos un catalogo de zingueria, con el cual se encargaban las mansardas, cupulas y tutti quanti en aquellos anhos de Montevideo... me parece que le va a interesar...


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> (...)
> *tengo en mis manos un catalogo de zingueria, con el cual se encargaban las mansardas, cupulas y tutti quanti en aquellos anhos de Montevideo... me parece que le va a interesar...*



:drool: :drool: :drool: 


No :drool: por una :drool: paralela :drool:


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## uruguay360

jejej.. bueno , no se ponga asi tampoco, el finde lo ve...
Jose L. Teera por un casual ?


----------



## Pablito28

:drool: :drool: :drool:

La otra paralela.

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## uruguay360

podrias poner una ampliacion, si no te complica,... me gustaria ubicarla...


----------



## Pablito28

^

Como no.


----------



## Pablito28

Aca tá...





​


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Aguada.

Ah, ya fue (?).


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota, el slogan cambia a cada rato !!!! esto es de gran impacto seguramente !!! a ver si ubican...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Paso Molino o Centro?.


¿Vio la ampliación?.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

pablito28 said:


> Paso Molino.


Tiene olor a Paso Molino.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Puede ser, pero por Andes hay una casa que tiene unos _bow windows_ similares a estos...


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, estimados, reiniciamos... Centro es correcto. Ssisi Pablito, la vi, gracias, la verdad, como se podia suponer, no la recuerdo... pero ya voy a pasar... tiene pinta de Paso Molino, si...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota... ¿Andes o Yí?


----------



## uruguay360

Nono, ni Andes ni Yi...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

San José.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah creo que San José o Julio Herrera y Obes...


----------



## uruguay360

Ni San Jose ni Julio Herrera... perpendicular a 18...


----------



## uruguay360

en un rato les subo una amplliacion


----------



## 785111

Pablito Roxana es en Marcelino Sosa entre Vilardebó y Colorado, no Guadalupe.. De no creer que pasé hoy por esa cuadra que hace tiempaso no pasaba...

Abrazo.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Ah si tal cual Santi, confundo Guadalupe con Vilardebó :nuts:.

Abrazo.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Me estoy recontra cagando de frío.


----------



## uruguay360

entre al boliche !!! y pongase cerca del horno...


----------



## uruguay360

Peeeero, que sera de la vida de este muchacho !!! lo conoci hace tiempo, pero ahora ni idea por donde andara !!! dentro del bulevar ? le pido a Percy que vaya sacando las blacks del freezer y la salsa...


----------



## Pablito28

Dentro de los límites nomás Troesma.

Dígale nomás Troesma, aunque no sé si le dará bolilla porque discutimos por las selecciones.


----------



## uruguay360

y bue, el hombre tiene su coranzoncito, mientras no nos grite un gol en la jeta... ahi lo tiramos pa dentro del horno... norte de 18? tiene idea del ramo del negocio ?


----------



## Pablito28

Norte de 18 es correctisimo, en esa época ni idea cual era el giro del boliche, ahora gomería.


----------



## uruguay360

Sur de general flores ?


----------



## Pablito28

Al S, si de Gral Flores.


----------



## uruguay360

no sale alguna ampliacion maestro ?


----------



## Pablito28

Como no, ya le mando una.


----------



## uruguay360

esoooo !!!! una cuatro quesos o algo mas picante ? carne picada con salsa tabasco ?


----------



## Pablito28

Mire yo con los cuatro quesos estoy bien, aunque la picada con tabasco tiene su lugar...


A ver si ayuda, sino subo otra...


​


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, no sea malo, la sin nombre !!! que maravilla ! ni idea de donde esta...


----------



## uruguay360

que joya que encontro, eh ?? la sin nombre !!!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ya viene otra ampliación...


----------



## uruguay360

ferpecto...


----------



## ElJaviReve

puede ser el ex cine ateneo en garibaldi? en donde ahora hay un estacionamiento.


----------



## Pablito28

Creo que ahora si...





​


----------



## ElJaviReve

puede q sea mucha casualidad, pero ese no es el ateneo


----------



## Pablito28

No, creo que te referís al Ateneo Popular de la Calle Río Negro, pero no es .


----------



## uruguay360

Pablito, yo diria que se refiere al Cine Ateneo nomas en Garibaldi casi Arenal Grande, pero no, no es...
le tiro Fernandez Crespo ?


----------



## Pablito28

No che, no es por ahí, le paso el dato porque me voy a la cucha y no quiero que tenga pesadillas con el acertijo :lol:.

Es La Paz esq Cuareim/Av del Libertador.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

^^

¿Ustedes dos son pareja?


----------



## uruguay360

No, somos parejos... !!! Don superyo, aclare que el boleto del 427 es IDA Y VUELTA !!!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> No, somos parejos... !!! Don superyo, aclare que el boleto del 427 es IDA Y VUELTA !!!!



¿Han subido las visitas?


----------



## uruguay360

Ah !!! es impresionante !!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Ah !!! es impresionante !!!


:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ^^
> 
> ¿Ustedes dos son pareja?


Quedate tranquilo que ambos somos hombres heterosexuales.


----------



## Ger_man

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Ustedes dos son pareja?


Y..., ya se comentaba en el barrio.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ^^
> 
> ¿Ustedes dos son pareja?





Ger_man said:


> Y..., ya se comentaba en el barrio.


^^ Yo sabía que en algún momento esto se iba a saber... :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## dosmundos

Tatito said:


> ^^ Yo sabía que en algún momento esto se iba a saber... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pero Ud. también suele andar mucho con la gente del boliche.....

(yo solo miro......:nuts


----------



## Tatito

dosmundos said:


> Pero Ud. también suele andar mucho con la gente del boliche.....
> 
> (yo solo miro......:nuts



Pero ud conoce a Tatita... digame si conoce a doña Troésma o a Doña Pablito... está cantada la cosa :lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## dosmundos

^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Ud. es malo...... brindo por ello :cheers:


----------



## Pablito28

Ger_man said:


> Y..., ya se comentaba en el barrio.



Hmmm... mirá que de vos se comentan muchas cosas también...


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> ^^ Yo sabía que en algún momento esto se iba a saber... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .



No te pongas celoso, que ya todos sabemos lo que fuiste a hacer a Barcelona con alguien que no quiero nombrar...


----------



## Ger_man

pablito28 said:


> Hmmm... mirá que de vos se comentan muchas cosas también...


¡Niego todo!


----------



## Pablito28

Ger_man said:


> ¡Niego todo!



Está todo grabado...


----------



## dosmundos

pablito28 said:


> No te pongas celoso, que ya todos sabemos lo que fuiste a hacer a Barcelona con alguien que no quiero nombrar...













OH NO !!!! El actor secundario Bob ha vuelto !!!! 


MODERADORES !!!!!


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> ​





pablito28 said:


> ​


Traigo de dos páginas atrás... por donde era que quedaba?? 



.


----------



## Ger_man

pablito28 said:


> Está todo grabado...


¿Ahora sos el Jorge Bonica de SSC?


----------



## uruguay360

Ger_man said:


> Y..., ya se comentaba en el barrio.



Jua aaaaaaaaa !!!!!! al final se supo !! te dije pablito, lo nuestro no podia permanecer en secreto por mucho mas !!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## letty chiruste

permiso...

como me rió con sus comentarios chicos... y lo del cantimpalo calentándose en la estufa de una paginas anteriores fue una maldad... ta, lo tenia que decir !

salute gente (Ü)


----------



## uruguay360

epa!!! no se vaya !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Doña Letty... que gusto verla por aquí . ¿Cómo lleva el resfrío?. 

Le sirvo un plato de sopa .


----------



## uruguay360

Diga Don Pablito... no tiene ningun material, yo voy a buscar...


----------



## letty chiruste

acá estamos con las patas metidas en la estufa ... se siente el olor a chamuscado? con la barra de chocolate a mano... pero le acepto una sopita jiji

eso eso material Don Pablito !


----------



## Pablito28

Pero... Material es mi segundo nombre y mi tercer apellido, ya subo.


----------



## uruguay360

Eso se decia !!! esperamos lo suyo !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, a ver si saben donde está esta atlética muchacha...






​


----------



## uruguay360

Con decirle que si no me dice que es una muchacha.. no me entero...me interesa este tipo de expresiones, como usted sabe... dentro de bulevar ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Pocitos.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Si si es muchacha, esa elasticidad es característica del sexo femenino...Se lo digo yo que tenía una novia contorsionista.

No, es fuera de los límites de los Bvares...


----------



## Pablito28

No es Pocitos.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Comercio.


----------



## Pablito28

No, tampoco.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Definitivamente me falta calle.


----------



## letty chiruste

pucha yo a esta niña la tengo vista... creo que son 3 ... la cosa es encontrar en mi cabezota... dónde !!


----------



## uruguay360

tenemos firma de artista ????? desde ya le pido ampliacion visual... porque sino es solamente un tire y pegue...


----------



## Pablito28

letty chiruste said:


> pucha yo a esta niña la tengo vista... creo que son 3 ... la cosa es encontrar en mi cabezota... dónde !!


Busque tranquila mientras se toma la sopa...






​


----------



## letty chiruste

Perdóneme Don Pablito ahora estoy entretenida con la sopita que está buenaza! slurp slurp ... ella no puede chiflar y comer gofio al mismo tiempo... 

dejo la búsqueda mental pa dentro de un ratito jiji


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno.


----------



## letty chiruste

a tirar fruta porque segura no toy... por Millan... por el prado me suena


----------



## Pablito28

No Letty, no es por el Prado, les dejo toda la ampliación que dispongo, firma creo que no hay Troesma.





​


----------



## uruguay360

sobre una avenida o al menos una calle importante ??


----------



## Pablito28

Calle importante en barrio costero.


----------



## letty chiruste

es en Malvin ?


----------



## Pablito28

Si, es Malvín.


----------



## letty chiruste

no era millan pero era malvin con M y con igual cantidad de letras... no tan mal mi cabezota jaja 
puede ser cerca de Concepción del Uruguay ...


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: Cuestión de letras nomás Doña Letty.

Cerca de Concepción del Uruguay pero más hacia el E.


----------



## letty chiruste

jeje soy capaz de ir tirando calles como loca :nuts:! 

me suena.... amazonas y orinoco.


----------



## Pablito28

Pegó en el palo...suba una más de Orinoco y camine unas cuadras de Amazonas.


----------



## letty chiruste

acongagua y missouri o estrazulas.... 
estoy caminando mentalmente por el barrio... estoy sintiendo muuuucho frio!! recuerde ud que vengo de una gripe!


----------



## Pablito28

Bue mire... como no quiero que haga una recaída se la voy a dar por buena, es en Aconcagua esq Gallinal...

Su turno, le toca.


----------



## letty chiruste

espere que me reponga de esta emoción...

plop....


segunda vez acierto... creo que tercera vez que juego jaja


----------



## Pablito28

Ya le decía yo que usted es toda una ganadora y no me lo creía...


----------



## Tatito

Muy bien Letty!!! :banana::banana: Winner total!!! 

A ver si se hace más asidua de estos juegos eh?? 


.


----------



## letty chiruste

jaja ahora tenemos dos problemas, que paso a numerar:

1. no recuerdo como subir fotos. tengo el sapito ese que me recomendó Don U360... pero no recuerdo el proceso de subida jaja 

2. el mayor problema es que no tengo fotos jajaja ud sabe mis salidas son con ustedes... por mi cuenta tengo pastitos, flores, yuyitos, playita, comida, lunas, soles y cielitos jaja


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmm... un caso típico de fotus naturus...


----------



## letty chiruste

irremediabilis... pa pior


----------



## Pablito28

Pah.. es más grave de lo que yo pensaba...


----------



## letty chiruste

tengo una!!! sencilla no del nivel del boliche pero algo es algo jiji

ahora el tema es como la subo?? déjeme estudiar ese tema, debo encontrar lo que me explico Don Fernando hace unos días!


----------



## Pablito28

Vamos que Ud puede :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Fernando A

Nop


----------



## Fernando A

Buenoo..en realidad cerquita de Villa Biarritz Pablin


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota... ¿Pocitos entonces?.


----------



## Fernando A

si Pablin a unas cuadras de Villa Biarritz


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Paralela muy muy cercana a Ellauri puede ser?


----------



## Fernando A

Noop
Corta a Ellauri y es paralela a otra importante


----------



## Fernando A

Es esquina Ellauri


----------



## letty chiruste

Buenas y frías tardes por este lado.

Don Nando que lindo esos lagos, muy lindos los tanques y esas cosas bélicas pero me quedo con la lanchita con el globo a cuadritos!! 

puede ser esquina Montero

es que estoy comiendo el postre.... por eso tiro fruta jeje


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas tardes Letty
No es esquina Montero

Ese globo es como un paracaidas
La lancha lo levanta en el aire y vuela un rato hasta que aterriza


----------



## Pablito28

¿Será Scocería?.


----------



## letty chiruste

que divertido debe ser eso! 

sigo pensando en que esquina puede ser eso, si escuchan un ruido es mi cerebro, anda con los engranajes un poco oxidados jeje


----------



## Fernando A

No es Scoceria


----------



## Fernando A

No quedo muy bien la foto porque fue de improviso y con celular
Mire el visitante que tuvimos
Lo vimos desde el balcon

Es un ciervo


----------



## letty chiruste

que lindo!! ya me imagino toda la escena, desayuno en balcón con ciervos cerca intentando comer alguna cosita!!jeje 

que hermosa lugar pa vacacionar!


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss... Solano Antunha, puede sergio, maestro...
ejj, que raro verlo en fotos ... y ahora que hago con mi imagen mental que yo me hacia de usté ????


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> y ahora que hago con mi imagen mental que yo me hacia de usté ????


Yo diría que pusieras una foto tuya acá y le hacés la misma maldad a él :lol::lol:



.


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Yo diría que pusieras una foto tuya acá y le hacés la misma maldad a él :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ya vi una foto del Troesma.

Me falta verlo a Cacho para saber si se parece a el Pepe...jee jee..:lol::lol::lol:

Troesma Las fotos estan trucadas para que no se me noten las canas, la panza y la pelada...je jee..:lol::lol::lol:


PD...No te enojes Cacho... no te imagino asi...era broma


----------



## Fernando A

No es Solano Antuna


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito said:


> Yo diría que pusieras una foto tuya acá y le hacés la misma maldad a él :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Jejejejejejejej !!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Y dodne viste una foto mia ?? en el FB ?


----------



## Fernando A

letty chiruste said:


> que lindo!! ya me imagino toda la escena, desayuno en balcón con ciervos cerca intentando comer alguna cosita!!jeje
> 
> que hermosa lugar pa vacacionar!


Aqui se puede apreciar mejor la vista


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Jejejejejejejej !!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Y dodne viste una foto mia ?? en el FB ?


Tengo mis contactos..jee jee :lol:





Se acuerda que puso una en el stand de Bs/As ?


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui va una donde se me nota la panza...jee

Para que no digan que solo ando con el sombrero de canaca ,aqui tengo el de Uruguay

El sombrero de Canada me lo puse porque era feriado patrio 
Para hacerle honores a la Reina..je jee


----------



## letty chiruste

lindisimo lugar! cada vez me cierra mas la idea de vacaciones en Canada en otoño ... hojitas, muchas hojitas de colores!!

ya lo veo muy patriota con sombrerito con hoja de arce!

vamos a hacer un gorrito con flor de ceibo acá... quien me compra ? 
a que Don U360 siiiiiiiiii!!!


----------



## letty chiruste

el/la que no tenga panza que levante la mano!! jeje


----------



## Fernando A

Yo le compro Letty

Si en Otono es muy lindo

Voy a ver si puedo volver en esa epoca


----------



## uruguay360

Ciervo al escabeche...


----------



## letty chiruste

uruguay360 said:


> Ciervo al escabeche...


nooooo me haga eso.... no no no ( le hago un berrinche )
una, que se lloro todo con Bambi, la idea del ciervo en escabeche es una crueldad...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Buenas, acá vuelvo, me traje mi propio mate, que el patrón usa Yerba compuesta Cabral y ya estoy grande para Manuela.

Nunca comí ciervo pero seguro "tiene gusto a pollo".


----------



## Fernando A

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Buenas, acá vuelvo, me traje mi propio mate, que el patrón usa Yerba compuesta Cabral y ya estoy grande para Manuela.
> 
> Nunca comí ciervo pero seguro "tiene gusto a pollo".


Yo comi cuando estaba en Uruguay y no me gusto
Es parecida a la carne de vaca, pero mas oscura y un poco mas amarga.
Mi padre me la dio sin decirme lo que era.

Aca comi buffalo y es parecida.

Me quedo con las vacas con esa mirada de tiernas..je jee:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Lo mejor es carpincho en feijoada (lo comí una vez por pueblo Ansina, Tacuamberó).

Por cierto, en Punta el restaurant más caro es todo de bichos autóctonos raros. A ver si para otra encuentro la referencia.


----------



## Fernando A

Aca fui a uno de esos restaurantes hace un tiempo, pero en un pueblo apartado

A mi no me gustan las cosas raras, soy muy basico.

Y hablando de todo un poco en el pueblito que acabo de ir (Haliburton) hay unas galerias de arte y vi unas artesanias hechas con huevos y tenian unas hechas con huevos de avestruz (le hacen agujeros para decorarlos y le pintan los bordes de los agujeros)

Yo pensaba porque no hacen eso en Uruguay con todos los huevos de avestruz que desperdician


----------



## Fernando A

No se olviden de el acertijo


----------



## letty chiruste

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Lo mejor es carpincho en feijoada (lo comí una vez por pueblo Ansina, Tacuamberó).
> .


Cierto, cierto, tengo amigos de ese pueblo y tb comí, muy rico!


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Yo pensaba porque no hacen eso en Uruguay con todos los huevos de avestruz que desperdician


Mire le puedo asegurar 100% que aca nunca se ha desperdiciado ni un solo huevo de avestruz...


----------



## Fernando A

Me referia a la cascara del huevo Troesma


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fernando A said:


> Me referia a la cascara del huevo Troesma


La triturás bien finito y las ponés en el pan rallado de las milangas.


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> No se olviden de el acertijo


Juan Maria Perez esquina Ellauri??



.


----------



## letty chiruste

El Sr U360 es malo... creo que el comentario va por el lado que acá no hay avestruz... solo tenemos ñandú


los invito con flan de huevo de ñandú, dulce de leche y coco!


----------



## Fernando A

mmmm... que rico Letyy


No no lo decia por lo que no hay avestruz, despues de todo es la misma cosa

Los huevos son iguales tambien.

No es Juan Maria Perez Tatin


----------



## letty chiruste

la pucha re perdida en ese barrio, bueno en cualquiera jaja 

puede ser Benito Lamas ?


----------



## Fernando A

letty chiruste said:


> la pucha re perdida en ese barrio, bueno en cualquiera jaja
> 
> puede ser Benito Lamas ?


Correcto Letty
J. Benito Lamas entre Ellauri y Luis de la Torre


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿como anda la barra del peine fino?.


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Guenasss... Solano Antunha, puede sergio, maestro...
> ejj, que raro verlo en fotos ... y ahora que hago con mi imagen mental que yo me hacia de usté ????


No se si quiero saber cual era su imagen mental de mi Troesma, pero tengo curiosidad....je jee


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas Pablito


Estamos esperando a Letty

Sirvase un flan de huevo de avestruz que hizo Letty
Perdon... de nandu....(Para mi es lo mismo)


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, huevo de ñandú comí solo una vez, ni me imaginaba que se podía hacer en flan... bueno lo voy a acompañar con 879435 cucharadas de dulce de leche .


----------



## Fernando A

Yo tambien quiero mmm


----------



## Fernando A

Acabo de encontrar un huevo de nandu decorado

Hicieron un cofre 









http://ojoconelarte.cl/?a=594


----------



## uruguay360

Nooooo donha Letty, yo jamas haria ese tipo de comentario, soy incapaz...
Y don fer, yo me lo imaginaba mas o menos asi ... yo a la salida del cine de Fraile Muerto, que se hacia en la Caja de Auxilio, comiamos helado de huevo de nhandú en la esquina misma del cine... lindo recuerdos y lindas veladas de cine, que duranron hasta que a mi primo se le ocurrio quemar la cortina del cine una noche que no lo dejaron entrar...


----------



## letty chiruste

no lo puedo creer.... hno:


Don Fernando: ud no me conoce yo solo tengo fotos de flores, cielos, yuyos y comida jiji ... ando perdida por la vida... Pablito, Tatin y don U360 se lo pueden decir soy un despite con patas!

ahora resulta que acerté nuevamente ... me está dando un infarto jua jua


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Nooooo donha Letty, yo jamas haria ese tipo de comentario, soy incapaz...
> Y don fer, yo me lo imaginaba mas o menos asi ... yo a la salida del cine de Fraile Muerto, que se hacia en la Caja de Auxilio, comiamos helado de huevo de nhandú en la esquina misma del cine... lindo recuerdos y lindas veladas de cine, que duranron hasta que a mi primo se le ocurrio quemar la cortina del cine una noche que no lo dejaron entrar...


Es que le menti Troesma
Esas fotos no son mias..


----------



## letty chiruste

helado de ñandú que delicia... pero ahora me dio antojo de huevos quimbo...


bueh a los nuestro , que esto ya parece un foro de comida y Don Tatito me va a regañar.

vamos a hacer rápido el tramite y que suban fotos lo que tienen material del divertido

¿dónde están estos balcones y esa viga pa juera?


----------



## Fernando A

Puede ser Parque Batlle ?


----------



## letty chiruste

no señor, no es parque Batlle


----------



## uruguay360

Puede ser el Pintos Risso de Constituyente y Minas ?


----------



## letty chiruste

punto 1. no sé quien es el constructor ...
punto 2. es medio cerca de ahí, Don U360


----------



## uruguay360

Cordon Letty ?


----------



## Fernando A

calle Colonia ?


----------



## letty chiruste

Correcto Cordon y es en una paralela a Colonia


----------



## Pablito28

¿Mercedes esq Minas?.


----------



## letty chiruste

no Pablin no es esa esquina pero ya que anda por ahí no me trae un Massini de Carrera !


----------



## letty chiruste

aviso a los navegantes: no es esquina!


----------



## Fernando A

> no Pablin no es esa esquina pero ya que anda por ahí no me trae un Massini de Carrera !
> __________________


Y una dozena para mi tambien Pablin


Canelones


----------



## Pablito28

letty chiruste said:


> no Pablin no es esa esquina pero ya que anda por ahí no me trae un Massini de Carrera !




Puff... pufffffff... me costó convencer al sereno pero al final me atendió...





​


¿Mercedes entre Vazquez y Tacuarembó?.


----------



## Pablito28

Fernando A said:


> Y una dozena para mi tambien Pablin
> 
> 
> Canelones






​ x 12


----------



## letty chiruste

por Dior! Pablin que delicia... yo sabía que tendría que haber ido ud con nosotros a RAUSA ... seguro que nos dejaban entrar.... eso es tener habilidad con los serenos... no como cierta personita... ups... es moderador ahora... pero como está haciendo panqueques no me ve! leru leru

que ganitas de Massini! 


Don Nando... suba un poco de Canelones 

Don Pablito suba una cuadra y venga pa este lado que se me va


----------



## Pablito28

letty chiruste said:


> por Dior! Pablin que delicia... yo sabía que tendría que haber ido ud con nosotros a RAUSA ... seguro que nos dejaban entrar.... eso es tener habilidad con los serenos... no como cierta personita... ups... (...)



O marchábamos todos en cana... .


Mire el próximo excusa para juntarnos Safari llevo Massinis de postre. 


¿Mercedes entre Vazquez y Barrios Amorín?


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias Pablin

mmmm que rico 


Aca solo una vez comi y no eran como los de Carrera...hno:


----------



## Fernando A

Soriano


----------



## letty chiruste

Don Fernando y los de chocolate ni le digo.... slurp

http://flic.kr/p/7ovmAf


( eso es autoreferencia a mi cuenta de flickr jiji) 


Pablin suba de Mercedes es solo una cuadrita jiji


----------



## Pablito28

Colonia entonces...


----------



## letty chiruste

perdón debí decir dos cuadritas jaja ud ya sabe que necesito a mi GPJ o me pierdo jaja


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:


¿Por la Av 18 de Julio, o por Paysandú?.


----------



## letty chiruste

por la 18 de julio jeje


----------



## Fernando A

No conocia los de chocolate Letty

18 y Pablo de Maria?


----------



## Pablito28

Ah... ¿al lado del Teatro El Galpón?.


----------



## Fernando A

Que paso en RAUSA (y que es ?)


----------



## letty chiruste

Don Fernando: fuimos con Don Tatito y Doña Tatita a RAUSA una fabrica abandona en un pueblito de Maldonado Gregorio Aznares y el señor sereno no nos dejo entrar a sacar fotos ....

Tatin hizo un hilo precioso sobre el pueblo después lo busco.

digamos que estamos casi en el medio del Galpón y de 18 y Pablo de Maria!


----------



## letty chiruste

acá el hilo de Gregorio Aznarez de Don Tatito


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=80118050


----------



## Fernando A

IMpresionante el hilo de Rausa

Conocia la fabrica de azucar, pero no tenia idea de donde era y mucho menos del pueblo.
Se ve muy prolijo

Despues con tiempo lo voy a mirar mejor 

Muchas gracias Letty

El teatro El Galpon esta donde estaba el Cine Censa ?


----------



## letty chiruste

Don Fernando el Teatro el Galpón está sobre 18 de julio entre Minas y Carlos Roxlo haciendo cruz con la Paponita te acordas ? es una pizzeria vieja ...

El cine censa en 18 y Magallanes aún funciona con una sala pequeñita creo...


----------



## Pablito28

^

En Marzo tamos por allá Cacho, después avisá cuando se pongan a la venta las entradas.


----------



## Pablito28

Excelentes fotos Cachimbo, ¡estás en pleno centro! .

Abrazo.


----------



## uruguay360

Totalmente de acuerdo con usted, pero sin entrar en eso, es un espectaculo que no uqiero perderme !!! queda claro que Pink Floyd con Gilmour y su guitarra es perfectamente Pink Floyd, cosa que no seria (segun creo) Con Waters pero sin Gilmour...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

uruguay360 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con usted, pero sin entrar en eso, es un espectaculo que no uqiero perderme !!! queda claro que Pink Floyd con Gilmour y su guitarra es perfectamente Pink Floyd, cosa que no seria (segun creo) Con Waters pero sin Gilmour...


Waters es un reverendo hijo de puta y Gilmour me cae muchísimo mejor, pero a nivel composición no hay comparación......


Wish You Were Here (Shine on you part I....por dios, qué temazo) > Animals (buenísimo como conjunto, a que lleve sus escuchas) > The Wall (o mejor dicho PF interpretando a Waters, grandes temas, otros bastante sosos) > DSOTM (sobrevaloradísimo pero el final de Eclipse ES UN POLVO REPITO ES UN POLVO) > Meddle.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> En Marzo tamos por allá Cacho, después avisá cuando se pongan a la venta las entradas.



en setiembre no entonces?...ya me habia contactado con unas "minusas" para la bienvenida...tonces las paso para marzo :lol:





.

majestousa guitarra de gilmour en el final e impecable concepto de foto y video.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, tambien estoy de acuerdo con yosoy, creo que nos referiamos a la presencia en escena, en cuanto a la composicion... Waters marcó los setentas con sus composiciones...por algo han sido tan grandes, eran unos monstruos...


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> en setiembre no entonces?...ya me habia contactado con unas "minusas" para la bienvenida...tonces las paso para marzo :lol:
> 
> (...)


Hacemos Setiembre -probablemente Octubre- y Marzo, agarramos primavera y fin del verano .


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bien de bien...hay que evitar "el verano porteño"...ya hasta piazzola lo reflejó en un tango...verdaderamente un caos/calor infernal.


hablando de tango...lo habremos perdido a milonga?, me pa se enculó con lo de la internet!


----------



## Pablito28

^

Si, hoy pensaba en Milonga que hace días que no se lo ve por acá. Lo peor que no tenemos el mail de él, ¿no?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

yo no..no recuerdo si publico algo en el hilo de la amiga uruguaya residente en mexico, abandonada por el sistema de salud de ese pais


----------



## Pablito28

Ah es cierto, hay que fijarse.


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Nando, ese edificio estará por la rambla de Malvín??
> 
> 
> 
> .



Rambla de Malvin es correcto Tatito


----------



## Tatito

^^ Entonces era el que yo decía... pero no recuerdo esquina cual es, jeje.

Rambla y Michigan??


.


----------



## Fernando A

Exactamente Tatin

Rambla O Higgins y Mighigan

Suba usted


----------



## Tatito

^^ :banana::banana:

Hacía tiempo que no ganaba un acertijo... jejeje.

Bueno, les dejo una pero ahora me voy a mirar una peli... no se me enojan??

Donde queda este coqueto balconcito??












.


----------



## Fernando A

Muy coqueto Tatito

Lo esperamos 

Sera por el Centro / Barrio Sur ?


----------



## uruguay360

Es el precioso balcón de la Vivienda Macellaro, obra de Vilamajó, Pucciarelli y Pedro Carve, en Soriano y Paraguay, que linda foto...


----------



## Fernando A

Cuantos detalles Troesma

Muy linda foto

Estaba pensando que la deberia poner en el hilo de ventanas de Montevideo

Igual que un par de ventanas que pusieron unas paginas mas arriba


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenassss... tremenda peli nos vimos recién, vieron "el cisne negro"?? No se si se merece el oscar a mejor actriz para la Portman, pero de musica y efectos visuales está genial... 

Bueno, volviendo al acertijo les cuento que no es por Soriano, y desconozco si pertenece a Pucciarelli, Vilamajó, Carve... solo te puedo decir que no está lejos de esa ubicación.


.


----------



## Fernando A

Que tal por Canelones ?
esquina Rio Negro puede ser


----------



## letty chiruste

Buenas noches... 

Don U360! no vale yo la sabia esa!!! que poco caballero che... porque no me espero que regresara de trabajar? muy fea esa actitud!!

en septiembre- octubre tengo mi falso turismo... quizás cruzo el charco tb jaja aunque no sé bien pa que lado aún... jeje  yo me entiendo :nuts:

lo digo acá ya le comenté algo a Pablito, toy viendo pa ir a la Isla de Flores en la primavera ... quien se prende? Edu? Tatines? el resto de los chicos andan lejos del pago no?


----------



## Fernando A

A la isla de Flores Letty ?

que va a hacer por esos lados ?

En que va a ir ?



> el resto de los chicos andan lejos del pago no?


Ya tengo el supersonico listo pa' despegar Letty

Cuando este pronta me avisa...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

creo que hay gente que organiza excursiones a la isla...


----------



## uruguay360

Uops, perdon quise decir Calle San Jose y Paraguay, es la Macellaro sin dudas... siempre confundo las calles para escribirlas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buen dia troesma...!!!

pd Fer: en canadá hay ejercito? siempre me hago esa pregunta...debe ser mas aburrido ser militar ahi..


----------



## Tatito

No es por Canelones Nando... no se me vaya para el agua que hace un frio barbaro... jejeje



.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Ay perdon quise decir Calle San Jose y Paraguay, es la Macellaro sin dudas... siempre confundo las calles para escribirlas.


Exactamente Troésma... buenos días, es San José casi Paraguay... lastima lo horrendo de la PB hno:




Su turno...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito said:


> Exactamente Troésma... buenos días, es San José casi Paraguay... lastima lo horrendo de la PB hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Su turno...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Paaa, ta brava si, no es tan horrendo el local ( que segun recuerdo, no ha sufrido rotiras de la fachada ) sino la carteleria, no? busco...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Paaa, ta brava si, no es tan horrendo el local ( que segun recuerdo, no ha sufrido rotiras de la fachada ) sino la carteleria, no? busco...


No, no es horrendo el local, pero está pintado de un amarillo con carteles en azul que desentona al 300% con la parte superior...


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

tenes una ampliacion tatito? para tener un poco mas de panorama?


----------



## Tatito

^^ Le saqué una toma más general si, pero la tengo en casa y no la subi al Imageshack, esta noche si puedo lo hago.



.


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Muy linda foto
> 
> Estaba pensando que la deberia poner en el hilo de ventanas de Montevideo



Gracias por la iniciativa Nando... ahí la tenés 



.


----------



## letty chiruste

Tatito said:


> Gracias por la iniciativa Nando... ahí la tenés
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don Tatitn es el "acá está su hilo" de scc ... con el sabor de J&M jeje 

Don Nando la idea es ir a chupar frío y ver conejos jaja no hay mucho mas, se va en unas lanchitas desde el puertito del buceo.

Vengase nomá! le aviso unos 15 min antes de salir, no? con esa máquina llega en un plin plan pluf... 
me voy a trabajar 
buena jornada a todos


----------



## uruguay360

Muchachos, sigan si mi, estoy haciendo de carpintero, haciendo y poniendo unos tapajuntas de madera...


----------



## Tatito

No me digas que tepusieron a laburar!!! :lol::lol:



Bueno... a ver quién sigue, el que tenga algo que se mande nomás...

Yo voy a ir acomodando esto en la barra, que Percy pasó por casa y me pidió que lo trajera al Boliche :cheers:













.


----------



## javisure

Tatito said:


> Buenas buenassss... tremenda peli nos vimos recién, vieron "el cisne negro"?? No se si se merece el oscar a mejor actriz para la Portman, pero de musica y efectos visuales está genial...
> 
> .


Justo el fin de semana la vi con la patrona. Muy buena peli.


----------



## javisure

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> creo que hay gente que organiza excursiones a la isla...


Se que Jorge Landi (el de la Radio Rural, Agro4, Canal 5, etc) organiza una o dos veces por año una visita a la isla con guias y todo


----------



## uruguay360

Si no me equivoco todos los fines de semana sale un lanchita que te lleva... sale del Puerto del Buceo...


----------



## javisure

mal yo... piré... confundí con Martín García :bash:


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Javi, y bue, puede pasar !!! creo que demora una hora Y MEDIA EN LLEGAR...


----------



## Tatito

Que placer verlo Don Pablito! Como dice que le anda? 

No es la Asociacion Cristiana de Jovenes, ni la femenina ni la conocida de Colonia frente al BPS... está en otro edificio, por eso la capturé, me sorprendió verla allí... jeje



.


----------



## Fernando A

hno:Ya no existe la privacidad 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno Tatin

Yo no recuerdo bien, pero es una que esta por Mercedes y Rio Negro o cerquita de alli


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


¿Cómo le va Don Tatin?..., a la pelota me dejó más desubicado que camello en la Antártida.

Mmhhh... ¿por Pocitos?.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo le va Don Tatin?..., a la pelota me dejó *más desubicado que camello en la Antártida.*


^^ :lol::lol:

Bien, gracias Pablín... aca de sobremesa después de un _platito_ de guiso de lentejas con arroz 

No se me vaya del barrio que estaban cerca... no se me vayan...

@Nando... anda por ahi, cerca si...


.


----------



## Pablito28

^

A la flauta, buen provecho entonces, me imagino que antes del almuerzo salió un vasito de Limoncello .

Digamos que Centro/Aguada...


----------



## Tatito

Sabe que no? Lamentablemente me terminé hace unos días una botellita de _scotch_ que estaba haciendo durar y me quedé sin aperitivos con graduación en OH... jejeje

Digamos que Centro está más que bien...


.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, tendremos que hacer algún Safari por Melilla para recolectar algo de materia prima.

Los dejo un ratito que voy a ver que fotos consigo, ta luego...


----------



## Tatito

Muy bien señor... si andás por la zona de Pocitos/Punta carretas no te olvides que tenemos unos cuantos updates que hacer... jejeje... mirá que sino no cobrás este fin de mes :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Fernando A

Uruguay y Rio Negro


Melilla...mmm

A andar en bote por el Santa Lucia...mmm


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui tiene Pablito
Sirvanse


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> Muy bien señor... si andás por la zona de Pocitos/Punta carretas no te olvides que tenemos unos cuantos updates que hacer... jejeje... mirá que sino no cobrás este fin de mes :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


Uhh... si le estuve dando una vichada unas páginas para atrás al Foro proyectos y vi que hay bastantes hilos desactualizados, de a poco iremos poniendo la casa en órden.
Algo traje, pero muy poco para todo lo que se necesita.






Fernando A said:


> Uruguay y Rio Negro
> 
> 
> Melilla...mmm
> 
> A andar en bote por el Santa Lucia...mmm



No se preocupe Don Nandini, cuando venga le mangueamos el velero al Troesma y nos vamos a navegar por el Santa Lucía .





Fernando A said:


> Aqui tiene Pablito
> Sirvanse




¡Pero que lujo Don Nando!. Salú :cheers1:.


----------



## Fernando A

> No se preocupe Don Nandini, cuando venga le mangueamos el velero al Troesma y nos vamos a navegar por el Santa Lucía


Sera por eso que no se aparece el Troesma


Habra salido en el velero 
Se lo habra llevado el viento


----------



## Fernando A

Fernando A said:


> Uruguay y Rio Negro
> 
> 
> Melilla...mmm
> 
> A andar en bote por el Santa Lucia...mmm


Uruguay y rio Negro me parece que me fui pa ' l otro lado

Por Colonia y Rio Negro
Ministerio de Economia

digoooo...:nuts:


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Uhh... si le estuve dando una vichada unas páginas para atrás al Foro proyectos y vi que hay bastantes hilos desactualizados, de a poco iremos poniendo la casa en órden.
> Algo traje, pero muy poco para todo lo que se necesita.


Nunca es poco mi estimado 

Gracias desde ya.

@nando, no es el Ministerio de economía, pero te sirve de algo que te diga que está en la misma manzana?? 


.


----------



## Fernando A

Tiene que ser Libertador y Mercedes


----------



## uruguay360

guenassss


----------



## 785111

Buenas, buenas.. Tatito puede ser en Mercedes entre Mallaganes y ...? El Juan XXI?


----------



## Fernando A

Se lleno el boliche

Sirvanse algo

Percyyy


----------



## uruguay360

que lindo nos quedo el boliche !!!


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Tiene que ser Libertador y Mercedes


No es Libertador y Mercedes Nando... pero sigue siendo en la misma manzana... jejeje


Troésma... donde estaba que se nos llevó la escoba y tuvo que traer Nando la de su casa??


.


----------



## Tatito

Ahora si... tamos regalando la mercadería... 

Ven el escudito arriba??












.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdone, me la lleve el otro dia y me olvide de devolverla... cualquiera recordaria la vieja sede de la acj, hoy Juventus??? (creo )


----------



## Tatito

Jajaja... lo tengo a Fernando dando vuelta la cuadra desde esta tarde y viene ud. y se la destripa... :lol::lol:

Así es señor... es la actual "Juventus" en Rio Negro y Colonia, esta puerta está por Rio Negro, y la verdad, no tenía ni idea que ese edificio había pertenecido alguna vez a la ACJ. Otra perlita más de conocimiento montevideano 


Bueno... ahora que vino, tiró y pegó, supongo que tiene con qué, no?? 



.


----------



## uruguay360

usted sabe que eso lo dan los años... la recuerdo perfectamente...
ya subo, eso de que cualquiera recordaria...perdon si sonó feo, queria decir cualquiera con la edad suficiente,,,


----------



## Fernando A

Claro

Rio Negro y Colonia

Andaba dando vueltas pero no me podia acordar 

Si.. el Juventus me suena tambien


----------



## Fernando A

Tatin 


Esa puerta tiene que ir al hilo de Puertas de Montevideo, sin ninguna demora:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tatito

Tranqui, creo que nadie lo malinterpretó... es más, no creo que se hayan ofendido Pablito, Fernando y santi.uru... bueno no se... ahora que me doy cuenta se fueron todos... se habrán ofendido??

Muchachossssss... el Troésma no quiso decir que... es que en realidadddd... como les explico?? 









:lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Esa puerta tiene que ir al hilo de Puertas de Montevideo, sin ninguna demora:banana::banana::banana:


Nando... no te fuiste!!! Vió Troésma que no lo habían malinterpretado? 


Un día paso por ahí y le saco una foto mejor para ponerla en ese hilo... esa no es digna... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

No tenía ni idea que la ACJ estaba ahí en el edificio de lo que hoy es el Juventus, raro que hayan cambiado de local.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, a ver...


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No tenía ni idea que la ACJ estaba ahí en el edificio de lo que hoy es el Juventus, raro que hayan cambiado de local.


Ni yo señor... ahora me siento un poco menos ignorante... jejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

Pa ni idea Edu... dentro de los límites de Boulevard??


.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahora si que la esta haciendo dificil

Primero deja el bar sin barrer y se desaparece, y ahora viene y adivina de primera lo que uno se mato caminando para arriba y para abajo, y encima nos pone estas fotos para adivinar.


Vamos a tener que llamar a Don Tattone para que ponga las cosas en su lugar....

Ah y encima nos trato de ignorantes hno:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

mire Tatito, yo sabia que éstos ni se iban a dar cuenta, vio que son medio medios... :lol::lol:
que diran del acertijo che ?


----------



## uruguay360

Noooo, Don Fer.. no diga eso !!! :hug:
Ahora mandamos una ampliacion visual...


----------



## Fernando A

A ver...a ver

Sera por Buceo




> Un día paso por ahí y le saco una foto mejor para ponerla en ese hilo... esa no es digna...



Esta muy linda esa foto Tatin


----------



## Pablito28

A la perinola...¿es en Montevideo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablito... si, es Montevideo...


----------



## Fernando A

No me quedo claro si es dentro de los limites de Bulevar o no


----------



## uruguay360

No habia visto la pregunta... dentro de los limites, si.


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pelotita!... con el frío que hace y esta muchacha haciendo topless :lol:.

¿Por Pocitos?.


----------



## Fernando A

Cordon

Calle Colonia


----------



## uruguay360

No, Fer, ni Colonia, ni Cordón...


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo


----------



## uruguay360

No, vengase para el centro...


----------



## Fernando A

Calle San Jose


----------



## uruguay360

No...


----------



## Fernando A

Constituyente


----------



## uruguay360

no...


----------



## Fernando A

Avda del Libertador


----------



## 785111

Calle Soriano?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Santi, Ni Soriano ni Libertador...sale una ampliacion...


----------



## Fernando A

Andes casi 18


----------



## uruguay360

Exacto ! su turno Fer... (ya me estoy yendo a la cucha...)


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Pablito28

Estoy casi seguro que es el ex Cine Casablanca en 21 de Setiembre y Ellauri.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahora puede estar seguro Pablin
Es el edificio Casablanca
Siga usted


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo, deme un ratito que revuelvo entre los diskettes.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> De lujo, deme un ratito que revuelvo entre los diskettes.



kay:


----------



## Pablito28

^

Oh, thanks so much twoworlds .


----------



## uruguay360

Felicitaciones Pablingui !!! me pasa el enlace?? no sabria donde buscarlo, usted perdone... Ese amigo Savio es el mismo de los bajorrelieves del Banco Comercial de San Martin y Vilardebó, lo recuerdan ? Sede de la Dinara, en Constituyente y Guayabos... puede ser maestro ?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Felicitaciones Pablingui !!! me pasa el enlace?? no sabria donde buscarlo, usted perdone... Ese amigo Savio es el mismo de los bajorrelieves del Banco Comercial de San Martin y Vilardebó, lo recuerdan ? Sede de la Dinara, en Constituyente y Guayabos... puede ser maestro ?


Troésma, fijese en mi post en la página anterior donde lo comento, está el enlace en el mismo texto... 



.


----------



## Tatito

Tatito said:


> Permiso... no quiero interrumpir sus charlas "informáticas", pero solo pasaba a comentarles que nuestro amigo Don Pablito ganó el concurso semanal del UPC Latino... estuvo apretada la votación, obtuvo *14* votos, su mejor competidor obtuvo *3* votos... como ven, un final reñido :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> Felicitaciones Pablín!!! :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ahí lo tenés...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahi va !!! gracias Tatito, no lo habia visto... felicitaciones Pablito, buena toma! el maestro desapareció , miren que tengo material calentito...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss, chás gracia Troesma .

No sé si es la sede de la Dinara, pero es ahí mismo Constituyente y Guayabos . No me acordaba de que éste tal Savio era el mismo del Bco Comercial del Reducto. En Paysandú había unos lindos bajorrelies en el Bco Comecial, pero no le vi firma.

Avanti, es su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

Muy posiblemente de Alberto Savio también... ya subo enseguida


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

¡A la pipetua!... con curita en la cara y todo... 

Mmhh... ¿es en Montevideo, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Vió ? es un remiendito que tiene... es en Montevideo, si señor...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah si si... me parecía que era una _*curativa*_ como se dice por acá por las Riveras...

¿Será por La Blanqueada?.


----------



## uruguay360

No es La Blanqueada...ni sus alrededores... una *curativa*... los modismos locales son siempre sabrosos...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Dentro de los límites de los Bvares?.


Mire Troesma... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1415270


----------



## uruguay360

Eeeehh... sisi, dentro...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Parque Rodó?.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss gente 

Puede ser en la Rambla ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, ni la Rambla ni Parque Rodó...


----------



## uruguay360

Fijese lo que me llega en estos dias... no es cosa de ir sin preparación a la boca misma del lobo...
http://www.editorialplaneta.com.ar/descripcion_libro/7123


----------



## uruguay360

Vamos con una ampliacion...


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

¿Aguada?.


----------



## uruguay360

Si señor ! ya la sacó... diga nomás...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje... ¿la Plaza Isabel de Castilla en Agraciada y Galicia/La Paz?.


----------



## uruguay360

Correctoooo ! su turno... vió el enlace que le dejé ?


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, va de libro y todo... que lujo ya tenemos más de la mitad del recorrido hecho.

Troesma si tiene algo por ahí dele nomás o Don Nando porque yo no traje nada, estoy en las Riveras...


----------



## uruguay360

Ah, es verdad !!! si, pere ya subo... algo del arcón de los recuerdos...


----------



## Fernando A

.............


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

A la perinola, ¿el auditorio Adela Reta del Sodre?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no...


----------



## Fernando A

Esta torcida la foto Troesma ?


----------



## Fernando A

Eso parece un muro en alguna plaza.


----------



## uruguay360

ejem! bue, que dios me perdone, fue una travesura nomas..


----------



## Fernando A

Me va a marear Troesma...:lol:

No se el tal Dios, pero bue ... yo lo perdono:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

como está la temperatura por ahi Fer ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Blanqueada o Colonia?


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> como está la temperatura por ahi Fer ?


Me muero de calor


Hoy hizo como 32 grados


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los limites de Bulevar ?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola YOSOY... CALLE cOLONIA ES CASI correcto.... casi casi... y por lo tanto, dentro de los límites, sí .


----------



## Fernando A

Colonia y Sierra
Frente a la Caja


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> que es ese mamarracho de pintura y salpicadura en los postigones?


No se Cacho... pero el estado del edificio, por fuera al menos, es lamentable. Encontré una nota de El País del 2009, que hablaba de que la IM lo iba a renovar para que se volviera a usar como sala teatral. Por lo que se vé quedó en nada...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Buenoooo, menos cháchara y a adivinarrrrr...


----------



## Tatito

El Elizabeth IV... en su paso por el puerto de Montevideo



:lol::lol:





.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol:

rambla?


----------



## uruguay360

Oleeeee Cacharro, como anda? no es rambla, no es el Elizabeth IV, tire otro número ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que nabo...en la rambla no hay platanos, no me habia dado cuenta de las ramas en la foto.

cordon?


----------



## uruguay360

Igual lo queremos... no es Cordón..


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Wenas, acabo de despertarme (¡!).

Tomando un café re pulenta y vendrán otros hasta que sea un manojo de eufóricos nervios.

Está perdiendo Paraguay con Venezuela, está.

Por cierto, troesma, eso tiene una pinta a Buceo-Malvin decadente. ¿Puede ser?


----------



## uruguay360

Usted sabe que no... pero le diría que usted es el mejor rumbeado...
Cómo anda Venezuela !!! es que tiene unos que la mueven más que bien !


----------



## uruguay360

Acá tienen otro dibujito...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

26 de marzo.


----------



## uruguay360

Como sigue el partido? no es 26 de marzo, pero no muy lejos de allí...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Los paraguas lo dieron vuelta.


----------



## uruguay360

los venezolanos lo dieron vuelta !


----------



## uruguay360

bueno che !!!! alguien que venga !! jeje


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Acá estoy, pero no pienso jugármela más.

Qué pulenta está este café.


----------



## Tatito

Habíamos acertado en el barrio?? Parque Rodó??


.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Acá andamos, un tanto enfermos de tanto tabaco y café, como tristes personajes de Onetti...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno Don Super Yo, el mal de ésta época... con la humedá que hay por estos días...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Lo que mata es la humedad, como dice la gente que sabe...

Qué cosa rara con los cigarros, el primero del día es un orgasmo, el segundo tampoco está mal pero al tercero como que ya pierde el encanto....


----------



## uruguay360

No es Parque Rodó... no han dado con el barrio aún...


----------



## Tatito

Malvín/Buceo??


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> Malvín/Buceo??
> 
> 
> .


Dejá de copiarme ¬_¬

Ya no sos igual.....


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Es Pociteh muchachos.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Dejá de copiarme ¬_¬
> 
> Ya no sos igual.....


Es lo que hay valor... el nuevo Tatito copia y hace esas cosas oscuras que el anterior no :lol:


.


----------



## uruguay360

El señor Yosoy tiene razón, es Pocitos...


----------



## Fernando A

Calle Libertad ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Luis de la Torre.


----------



## Fernando A

:scouserd:ARRIBA URU..GU UAAYY NOOMAA '...HIP HIP..:scouserd:


----------



## Tatito

:cheers::cheers::cheers: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers: :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2: :cheers2::cheers2::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers: :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2: :cheers2::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::cheers1::tyty::tyty::tyty::tyty:



.


----------



## uruguay360

URUGUAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY NOMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tatito

Estoy sin vozzzzzzzzz!!! Ppffffff... así dá gusto che 



.


----------



## uruguay360

vió que había que esperarlos ???? jejje


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... la verdá que si, el otro día con Mexico me dejaron con bronca, hoy se merecieron el triúnfo realmente... pero que manera de sufrirrrrrrrr...



.


----------



## uruguay360

y bueno, contra Argentina y con 10... que quiere !!! que fuera facil ??? jejee


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... hablando de todo un poco, adonde vamos mañana?? Tiene alguna idea/gana/propuesta que merezca ser analizada?? 

Mire que es prender la señal luminosa para que Villa y Chiru aparezcan...

.


----------



## Fernando A

Fue un gran logro

No solo ganamos contra Argentina, sino que en Argentina y ademas los dejamos afuera de la copa en su propia pais 

Nos van a odiar ...jee jee

Tatin...ya se le paso la bronca ?.....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma

No esta contestando el acertijo desde hace dias....


> Calle Libertad ?





> Luis de la Torre.


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> y bueno, contra Argentina y con 10... que quiere !!! que fuera facil ??? jejee


Con 10 y el juez en contra.
Un penal que podia haber sido desicivo y no lo cobraron.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola, perdón, me había ido a Salto... Ni lLibertad ni la otra calle que no recuerdo cual es...


----------



## Fernando A

Bvar. Espana


----------



## uruguay360

No, una es una Avenida y la esquina , una calle importante


----------



## Fernando A

21 de setiembre


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Me recontra desvelé che.

¿Alguien vivo?


----------



## Fernando A

Buenos dias

Votaron en la copa Latinscrapers
por la Torre de las Telecomunicaciones?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenos y constitucionales (¿?) días... ¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.

Bueno no hay duda que Uruguay manda en el UPC Latino, ahora Tatín ganó el concurso semanal con Viene??.


Felicitaciones Tatín :banana: :banana: :banana:.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¡Viva la Constitución!, que nos otorga este -tan preciado por los uruguayos- día feriado.


----------



## Fernando A

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
FELICITACIONES TATITO


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¿Cumple tatito? Felíz cumple m'hijo.


----------



## Tatito

Gracias muchachada kay:



Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Cumple tatito? Felíz cumple m'hijo.


Gracias botija... pero todavía no, guardeselo para octubre y ahí si... 


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> Gracias muchachada kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias botija... pero todavía no, guardeselo para octubre y ahí si...
> 
> 
> .


Es de put0s, eso de ir cumpliendo años en octubre y dejarme re pegado.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Es de put0s, eso de ir cumpliendo años en octubre y dejarme re pegado.


Perdon mister, pero tenía que hacer la aclaración antes que se viniera un aluvión de saludos alusivos de gente que no pasa por el hilo de los cumpleaños a corroborar las fechas :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Fernando A

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Es de put0s, eso de ir cumpliendo años en octubre y dejarme re pegado.


Yo tambien cumplo en octubre....por si hay algun problema...digo:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fernando A said:


> Yo tambien cumplo en octubre....por si hay algun problema...digo:lol:


Yo soy de noviembre, así que los trataré como ochomesinos.


----------



## Fernando A

Soy sietemesino asi que el ochomesinos sos vos...:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

felicitaciones tatin!!! es una estupenda foto!

buenassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss toc toccccccccccccccccccccc!!!

nadie en el boliche...parece que le tienen miedo al agua


----------



## Fernando A

ARRIBA URUGUAY NOMA'


Esto hay que festejarlo


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssss... buenas tardesssssssss... se tomaron todo eso que trajo Nando y están todos durmiendo todavía???

Arribaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

yo LA SELVA....hay ?


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui encontre Milonguero










Como esta el galleguito?


----------



## Fernando A

No se si prefiere la compuesta ?


----------



## uruguay360

guenasss


----------



## Fernando A

Guenass Troesma


Y la muchacha del acertijo ?

Es por el Centro / barrio Sur ?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Guenas. ¿Algún otro loser el viernes de noche por la casa?


----------



## Fernando A

Siii...por aca andamos Procer

Esperando al Troesma


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fernando A said:


> Siii...por aca andamos Procer
> 
> Esperando al Troesma


Qué suerte nando, es usté un bicho de la noche como yo.

Me parece que el Troesma se fue a tomar unos medio y medio (de caña y vermú).


----------



## Fernando A

A esta hora el Troesma ya debe estar roncando


Si.. soy medio bicho nocturno, auqneu no deberia, pero manana es sabado asi que no importa


----------



## Fernando A

Encontre un hilo de Toronto, que esta en espanol
Puse el link en el hilo de "uruguayos por el mundo y sus ciudades"
Lo dejo aca por si esta aburrido procer

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857998


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Fernando A said:


> Encontre un hilo de Toronto, que esta en espanol
> Puse el link en el hilo de "uruguayos por el mundo y sus ciudades"
> Lo dejo aca por si esta aburrido procer
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=857998


Gracias nando, por ahí pasaremos.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas noches procer...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

..


----------



## Fernando A

Que sorpresa !!!


Se ve resimpatico

Me alegro que este bien y que este recuperando peso

Se ve muy saludable.

Parece toda una estrella con la camiseta de la AUF.....juaa juaa:lol::lol::lol:


Te pasaste....la verdad que es bien comprador el galleguito.

Me imagino tus desvelos 

Que pasen bien y gracias por la foto :cheers:

FELICITACIONES !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Buenassss !!! que lindo ese niño !!! felicitaciones, no sabía de su paternidad reciente... es por el centro y ya subo una ampliacion, perdonen, estuve laburando todo el dia...


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas Troesma

Por San Jose puede ser ?


----------



## dosmundos

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> juajua :lol: :cheers:


Me alegro que vaya bien !! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Sobre una avenida...


----------



## Fernando A

18 de julio ?


----------



## Fernando A

ARRIBA URUGUAY !!!http://playfutbol.infobae.com/notas/595489-Los-primeros-festejos-de-Uruguay-campeon-de-America


----------



## Pablito28

¿Prado, Bella Vista; Av Agraciada?.


----------



## uruguay360

Agraciada esquina Gil ?


----------



## uruguay360

Tá... Tatito, lamentablemente... nos ha abandonado... debermos ser fuertes y continuar adelante sin su valiosa presencia...snif... lo vamos a extrañar...


----------



## Tatito

No llore Troésma... jejeje... que nadie los abandonó :lol::lol:

No es Prado, Bella Vista, Agraciada... yo que uds. me alejaría un poco más... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Si si yo creo que si, Troesma ¿le preparo unas 200 tajadas?.


----------



## Tatito

.


----------



## Pablito28

Oh, andaba por el fondo Tatiño que no lo veía. Mire le preparo unas 300 tajadas a Ud antes que aparezca Don Dosmundinis, el Troesma quedó embuchado que ni habla :lol:.


Hhhmmmm... ¿Pocitos, por 26 de Marzo?.


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... andaba por el fondo con temas "administrativos" que sinó nos cae la inspección al Boliche y nos encuentran algún papel fuera de regla, vió como es... 


Tremendos esos pancitos con _dulceleche_... usted haga tranqui que si cae Dosmundini le suelto el doberman que tengo atado atrás del mostrador :lol::lol:


Venías bien encaminado pero te dije que te alejaras y te fuiste para el otro lado... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, pero si está _Cancerbero_ estamos tranquilos :lol:...


Hhmmm... ¿barrio Capurro, La Teja?.


----------



## Tatito

Casi casi... te diría que pegaste en el paso en uno de esos dos barrios... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Y bueno, de paso de paso digamos Paso Molino, ¿al lado de la oficina de OSE?.


----------



## Tatito

jajaja... quise decir en el palo, no en el paso... no era una pista oculta... jejeje


No es en el Paso Molino, pero le seguis pegando en el palo... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, Belvedere.


----------



## Tatito

Vió que no era tan complicado?? :lol:



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Tal cual, tal cual...

Hhhmmm... vamos aplicando descartes y lo más fácil. ¿Carlos M Ramirez?.


----------



## Tatito

Andás salado para los descartes, ya descartaste de un plumazo a todas las otras 1243 calles y avenidas de Belvedere :lol::lol:


Tirame la esquina...



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

¿Llúpes?


----------



## Tatito

No, andate la otra punta sin salirte del barrio... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Hmmm... ¿Julio Herrera y Reisig, Luis B Berres?.


----------



## uruguay360

Deme unas 70 rodajitas nomás.... con manteca podrá ser...? remate la faena Pablínez... pere que sacamos el pan casero y ahi si traiga los baldes de 5 kilos...casi seguro alcanza...


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Dale, abrazo Cachimbo.


----------



## uruguay360

Ay !!! hay ruido a muebles... dígame la verdad... es usted Pablito, que se está llevando todo, no?


----------



## dosmundos

Este ERA un boliche serio.......











hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Si, dosmundini... tiene razón, uno tenía un problema, llamaba a los amigos y pronto ! asunto solucionado... no como ahora !!!


----------



## Fernando A

...985...986...987...988...989............?


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Ay !!! hay ruido a muebles... dígame la verdad... es usted Pablito, que se está llevando todo, no?


Si si tal cual, le estoy haciendo la mudanza para el local que va a abrir Dosmundini...


----------



## Fernando A

Que bueno que lo va a abrir Dosmundini

Se viene la onda "retro"....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Que bueno que lo va a abrir Dosmundini
> 
> *Se viene la onda "retro"*....:lol::lol::lol:



Lo mataste al "abuelo" :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## Fernando A

jaa jaaa:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno dosmundini...confio en que va a armar un buen boliche....miré que tatito armo este en forma excelente, aunque al final tuvo sus dias de mugre y abandono...aparte a pablito el dia de los corderos asados se le cayo una bandeja y la mancha de grasa nunca salio...

ayudo con unas sillas y botellas


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, queda dosmundini a cargo... veremos que presentación hace, no como otros que yo conozco que dan pena cuando abren el boliche...


----------



## dosmundos

.

*Esta tarde fui a ver un local pero no pude entrar porque el dueño no estaba.*

Escucho opiniones :colgate:

(Y es bastante retro... siglo XVIII :lol::lol


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero ! está fenómeno !!! dele , haga un esfuerzo !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Barbaro Dosmundos

Me gusta por lo retro...:lol::lol::lol:

Si precisa una ayudita para el interior avise que le paso un link..:cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

Una observacion
Lo de "Rincon del Resbaladero" esta un poco peligroso vio
Sobretodo cuando uno se toma unas copitas de mas...:lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Me alegro que les guste muchachos !!!

Pero para que siga con el negocio hay que "adivinar donde está" :lol::lol:

Si no es así.... no puedo seguir.... ustedes comprenderán, todo tiene un precio.....

bueeeenooooooooo........(bostezooooooooooo).... me voy al sobre porque ya son las unas de las mañanas y mañana me toca ir al supermercado y a lavar el coche..... tamañaaaanaaaa......


----------



## uruguay360

Peeeroooooo, si mal no recuerdo eso es Almirante Cañas Trujillo entre Marina de Guerra y Avda de la Libertad, frente mismo la Iglesia de La Palma...en Cádiz, claro... usted que dice don Dosmundini ?? será por ahí nomás ?


----------



## Fernando A

Santa Maria !!!


Uyyy 
me demore un poco

Quise decir el puerto de Santa Maria en Cadiz


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Peeeroooooo, si mal no recuerdo eso es Almirante Cañas Trujillo entre Marina de Guerra y Avda de la Libertad, frente mismo la Iglesia de La Palma...en Cádiz, claro... usted que dice don Dosmundini ?? será por ahí nomás ?



Lo siento Master of the Maps.....hno: pero no es ahí.... tal vez en otra oportunidad...
Tiene que estudiar un poquito de más de google maps !! Persevere :lol::lol:



Fernando A said:


> Santa Maria !!!
> 
> Uyyy
> me demore un poco
> 
> Quise decir el puerto de Santa Maria en Cadiz


SIIIIIIIII !!! Cómo se nota que es un hombre viajado Don Fernando :lol::lol:

Felicitaciones a ambos por participar y que siga la música, digo el juego !!! :banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

:banana::banana::banana:

Le gane una al Troesma !!!

jeee jeee...:lol::lol::lol:

Dosmundos no se olvide de poner la direccion del nuevo bar antes de cerrar este boliche

Feliz Cumpleanios Dosmundini


----------



## uruguay360

Don Dosmundini, primero, muy feliz cumple !!! Se ve que le erré lindo !!! jeje, bueno hay que darle color, mire si le embocaba... :lol::lol: Yo decía acá:









Es por ahí ? De lujo don Fer!! la primera que me gana??? por favor!!! acá todos vivimos a los revolcones !!:lol::lol::lol::lo


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Don Dosmundini, primero, muy feliz cumple !!! Se ve que le erré lindo !!! jeje, bueno hay que darle color, mire si le embocaba... :lol::lol: Yo decía acá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es por ahí ? De lujo don Fer!! la primera que me gana??? por favor!!! acá todos vivimos a los revolcones !!:lol::lol::lol::lo



Cerra y vamos....que el Troesma se avivo.!!!...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Cerra y vamos....que el Troesma se avivo.!!!...:lol::lol::lol:



Están pa la joda !!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Cerra y vamos....que el Troesma se avivo.!!!...:lol::lol::lol:





uruguay360 said:


> Están pa la joda !!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


*EEEPAAAA !!!! Un hombre que termina de cumplir los 30 años no puede tomarse la vida para la joda !!! Me están ofendiendo !!!!! * :lol::lol::lol:

Troesma : usted fue demasiado al detalle, por eso la c*gó, y don Fer dijo "esta es la mía" y tiró el nombre de la ciudad !! Y acertó, claro.

Yo supongo que habrán googleado..... pero Google tiene sus fallos y a veces no muestra ubicaciones exactas y a veces le erra como del Puerto de Santa María a Pando :lol:

La ubicación exacta es esta : la calle es Cañas, pero no donde dice el Troesma.... aunque, la verdad Eduardo, es que si haces un stret view en donde dijiste, a juzgar por el barrrio, bien puede haber alguna Lola que te lleve al Resbaladero :lol::lol:











*Y como recompensa a la constancia les dejo 2 objetos decorativos que me robé detrás del castillo para poner en el boliche :*

*Una busto de Juan de la Cosa, que cualquier abombau sabe lo que hizo :colgate:
*










*El primer mapa de América *











*
En donde se podría adivinar algo parecido a nuestro querido Rio de la Plata *


----------



## uruguay360

Uhhh, el mapa le quedó igualito !!! Sisi, tiene razón dosmundini !!!


----------



## Fernando A

> En donde se podría adivinar algo parecido a nuestro querido Rio de la Plata



No se
Quisiera pensar que una de las bahias del mapa es la bahia de Montevideo...que se yo


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Bueno.... esto sí que es un verdadero "adivina" !!

No se.... el mapa puede tener muchas inexactitudes. No olvidemos que supuestamente es de 1500, apenas 8 años después del descubrimiento.


----------



## Fernando A

Para cuando esta pronto el nuevo boliche ?


----------



## dosmundos

NO LE DIJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ?????

LA LOLA SE ECHÓ PA'TRÁ (en el buen sentido, quiero decir)

NO-HAY-NE-GO-CIO, ME DIJO, NO-HAY 

Y mire que le supliqué, le hablé del Troesma, le hablé suyo, de los asiduos parroquianos, 
(hasta le hablé de aquello de la "organización")

pero nada de nada.... lo siento mucho de verdad hno:hno:

Habá que seguir buscando..... por qué no prueba Ud. que tiene más suerte y todavía no llegó a los 30 ???


----------



## Fernando A

Ta' hablando en serio ?

Diga si es asi que por ser su cumpleanios lo voy a hablar con los muchachos


----------



## Fernando A

Le mande algo por correo


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

pppffff...pero que frio que hace en este boliche...dosmundini me parece le dura la mamua del cumpleaños y no vino a abrir el nuevo boliche...
apure dosmundini que se nos va la gente!!!!

saludos a la barra!!


----------



## uruguay360

Exacto... dele dosmundini , apriete el acelerador... y sino pásele la posta a algun otro. Dele que le tenemos confianza pa la decoración...


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... vamos a apretarle las clavijas a Dosmundini cerrando el boliche _de prepo_... no le va a quedar otra que sucumbir ante el clamor popular y encarar con la posada del resbaladero... jejejeje...










.


----------

